# "Creepers" for painters



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

Hubby is having a hard time with knees getting to baseboard. I am looking at creepers designed for painters, what do you think of these!
www.racatac.com


----------



## 4thGeneration (Nov 23, 2006)

RCPainting said:


> Hubby is having a hard time with knees getting to baseboard. I am looking at creepers designed for painters, what do you think of these!
> www.racatac.com


Tile/Grout guys swear by them.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Freaky

Never seen a painter use one


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

slickshift said:


> Freaky
> 
> Never seen a painter use one


Heh, have to agree. That seat looks wicket.  

Might be okay by taking the seat off while working. Be my luck I'd let that thing slip out from under me and land face first in paint. :sad:


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Those look cool and all but lets talk about practical. There will always be stuff that the wheels will get stuck on, in new construction nails or screws sticking up a hair to much ect. And for repaints, well thats a stones throw from skateboarding in their house. A good set of knee pads are better i use AWP brand.
If it is comming down to that i reccomend retirement or a managment position


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Yeah, I doubt you'll ever see me wheeling around on one of those things, and I have torn meniscus linings in both knees as well as a torn ACL in the left knee. Top that with three herniated discs in my back, and I crawl around daily without any knee pads. Personally, I can't stand the strap around the back of my knee. 

As for the wheel chair....I just couldn't do it. I'd feel silly having to break that thing out just to do baseboards.


----------



## painterofeveryt (Apr 8, 2005)

did you ever notice that on double kneed whites there is a gap on the bottom of the second layer of fabric ? you can install knee pads in that slot...or slice up a piece of carpet and slide that in there !


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

painterofeveryt said:


> did you ever notice that on double kneed whites there is a gap on the bottom of the second layer of fabric ? you can install knee pads in that slot...or slice up a piece of carpet and slide that in there !


For 20-30 dollars you can get a nice pair of knee pads that will last a long time, no way would i use carpet pieces.


----------



## painterofeveryt (Apr 8, 2005)

was only a suggestion for the more money conscious people,no harm meant.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Ditto on fighting the straps. Hope I never have to use them,but if I will do what I have to do, I guess. I do think I have a knee wearing out. Working on it may not be a problem, going down or getting up with it may be.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

painterofeveryt said:


> was only a suggestion for the more money conscious people,no harm meant.


lol ditto i did not mean to offend any one


----------



## DelW (Jul 7, 2005)

Straps bug me too, when I do use the pads I only use the top strap,(or is it the bottom strap)can't remember. not quite as bothersome tho.


----------



## Danahy (Oct 17, 2006)

All the boys I know, including myself use a little foam gardening pad. You just slide it along with you and it'll run you about $3.99 









:clap:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

I've seen that ad for the racatac thing in the back of paint mags for 20 years now. But have never seen one in in the flesh. They must be selling that thing to someone to be running those ads all over the place.

And I'm willing to bet all you guys crying about kneepads will be crying a different tune down the road.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Ive used one.. when I did production commercial trim.. about the only reason i'd get one again. 1200 square feet is WAY different than 50000.


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

You know they make knee pads with rollers on them...


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

All good points! I should have mentioned he is 6'5 and 300 lbs! He caulks and masks a lot of base doing new construction. Looks like an easy way to zip along the wall and keep your hands free to hold gun or masker, tried the kneepads, didnt like strap either, garden pad didn't last either:sad:


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I get Jobsite magazine and they have a ad for knee pads that are mounted on Piano Dolly's you don't have to strap them on just kneel on them and your good to go. as for the painter's pants yeah I have a set of knee pads that are made of foam that fit in those opening real nice.


----------



## premierpainter (Dec 29, 2006)

We have two racattack- they are great but my guys don't care about knees. If anyone wants to buy them- I'm sellin'


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

premierpainter said:


> We have two racattack- they are great but my guys don't care about knees. If anyone wants to buy them- I'm sellin'


Just out of curiosity what do they go for?


----------

